# Boobs and penises



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 5, 2018)

ARE YOU GRL???
ARE YOU GUY???
Post bobs and peen. Remember to spoil. Don’t have to be your own.


----------



## Red Hood (May 5, 2018)

Open bobs pls huny


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: A Nice Pair of Boobies!


----------



## Nekromantik (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Some dick



Spotted dick! LOL!


----------



## Black Waltz (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: my cock


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Dick pics


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Butts


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: A faggot


----------



## rookie (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Another pair of boobs


----------



## Audit (May 5, 2018)

Tits are just wonderful. They have a nice soft texture to them and are quite pleasing to the eye.


Spoiler: All of the tits


----------



## Red Hood (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Wet Pussy


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 5, 2018)

As long as a girl has curves (in a nice way) I'm Ok but given the choice...



Spoiler: Oh yeah...


----------



## RG 448 (May 5, 2018)

Boobs because they look like butts but there’s usually no poo on them


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Nutsack


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 5, 2018)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


>


Spoiler that shit dude, jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (May 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Spoiler that shit dude, jesus fucking Christ.


Sorry my dude, I wouldn't want to scare any impressionable youngsters.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (May 5, 2018)

Both are ok.

Except fake boobs.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (May 5, 2018)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Both are ok.
> 
> Except fake boobs.






Spoiler: Fake Boobies


----------



## Marvin (May 5, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Boobs because they look like butts but there’s usually no poo on them


Why don't we have a "ur a homo" rating?


----------



## TheClorax (May 5, 2018)

Here’s the biggest dick I could find.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Reynard (May 5, 2018)

What do you do if you have all three options?  Asking for a friend, haha!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 5, 2018)

Reynard said:


> What do you do if you have all three options?  Asking for a friend, haha!


You suffer.


----------



## Reynard (May 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> You suffer.


I thought you ended up becoming a mod.  But then again, what’s the difference?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 5, 2018)

Lolwut


----------



## Reynard (May 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Lolwut


All mods are trannies.  Did you not know this?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 5, 2018)

I was never a mod nor will be a mod. I just asked to supervise A&H mainly to delete duplicate threads. Now post boobs or penis, just none of the the degeneracy.


----------



## KE 521 (May 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I was never a mod nor will be a mod. I just asked to supervise A&H mainly to delete duplicate threads. Now post boobs or penis, just none of the the degeneracy.


The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (May 5, 2018)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> Spoiler: Fake Boobies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 442574



Oh for the love of God.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Unusual Dick Pic


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Pussies


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 5, 2018)

I'm just sayin there are worse options than bailey jay no homo


----------



## Red Hood (May 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Vintage 1930's Dick


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 5, 2018)

This thread is a treasure.


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 5, 2018)

Double post but



Spoiler: Bent Duck


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Post bobs


ok


Spoiler: Bobs


----------



## RG 448 (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: nsfw dick


----------



## Schmeckel (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: More bobs


----------



## Count groudon (May 6, 2018)

A nice plump fat ass for the refined gentleman.



Spoiler: NSFW YALL


----------



## Monika H. (May 6, 2018)

Being quite heterosexual, I like boobs. Doesn't matter if they are small or big: as long as they are well formed and proportionate, I like them.
But I don't disdain a well formed butt too.



Spoiler



I also like well proportioned penises, but not in a sexual way.



EDIT: I'm the only idiot who answered seriously


----------



## 0 2 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Monika H. (May 6, 2018)

_01 said:


>



Damn, would you kindly spoil that big black cock


----------



## Nekromantik (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Boner


----------



## tehpope (May 6, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> A nice plump fat ass for the refined gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why did you post a picture of videogamedunkey?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: A large dick


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: A plump pussy


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 6, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Spoiler: A Nice Pair of Boobies!


Old joke.


----------



## Black Waltz (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: bawls


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 6, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> Spoiler: bawls
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443559


Holy shit I forgot about those lmao


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 6, 2018)

Fuck this stupid gay fucking loser thread.
I'm going to burn this shit to the ground.


 
Boom.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Got a beaver for ya











Spoiler: A pecker





 This reminds me of a rhyme that's in my husbands family.
Woodpecker pecked on a school house door!
He pecked and he pecked till his pecker got sore!


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 6, 2018)

Spoiler: A phat azz


----------



## LagoonaBlue (May 7, 2018)

Spoiler: A delectable fanny


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 7, 2018)

Spoiler: Hairy Balls



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Baals


----------



## Schmeckel (May 7, 2018)

Spoiler: Shaved pussy


----------



## I Exist (May 8, 2018)

Spoiler: Cartoon Pussy


----------

